# Curse Words / Abbreviations in the Christian Forum ....



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

Are *NOT *allowed.  

I've noticed a few posts with a general 'word' or one of the 3 letter 'expression' (i.e. "WT___") abbreviations in a few recent posts.   This is not the forum to use these words or abbreviations. 

*It's not occurring with our regular posters. * 

I realize that this is a 'free' for all forum, everyone paid their $6.50, however the Christian Forum, is not the place to use 'off color' language or expressions.  

It's more than enough of it being used in other areas of this entire Forum, however it does not belong in the Christian Forum.   

I really don't care who gets offended or feels that it's not that big of a deal.  It may 'seem' small now, however if you give the devil an inch, he'll take a mile and a half.   This cannot be overlooked without being addressed.  

Please understand that this area of the forum, does not have off color language or expressions used by our (regular posters) Christian Members/Posters.  I don't want to see it over here.   Keep it in OT, ET and wherever else.   Just don't put it in here.  No one among us is so caught up in this habit where it cannot be controlled.   It's all about choice.  

Sincere Blessings...


----------



## lilanie (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for bringing it to *my* attention... because actually, my blazing saddles references is a watered down version of that.

I know you aren't saying you say it here, I am just bringing this up to remind myself to be mindful, that any substition whether blatant (like your examples above) or alluded to need to be lumped together.

Love love love you, Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

lilanie said:


> thanks for bringing it to *my* attention... because actually, my blazing saddles references is a watered down version of that.
> 
> I know you aren't saying you say it here, I am just bringing this up to remind myself to be mindful, that any substition whether blatant (like your examples above) or alluded to need to be lumped together.
> 
> Love love love you, Shimmie!



Love you too,   Your posts are fine.


----------



## lilanie (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Shimmie... Happy Friday!


----------



## Laela (Dec 23, 2011)

I appreciate your PSA...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

lilanie said:


> Thank you Shimmie... Happy Friday!



Happy Friday to you too, Angel.   It's the 'Eve' before Christmas Eve...  

I wish you the happiest of all holidays.  I really mean this beyond 'mere' social greetings.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> I appreciate your PSA...



I had to 'google' PSA.... 

It means:  _*Petite Shimmie Announcement *_... :reddancer:

For you and 'Hubbie'


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 23, 2011)

Just say NO to "potty mouth" 
Thank you for this reminder, Shimmie! Merry Christmas, Ladies!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Just say NO to "potty mouth"
> Thank you for this reminder, Shimmie! Merry Christmas, Ladies!!!



But you're not one of them, Angel.     You don't need a reminder, as you always have 'clean' posts.


----------



## lilanie (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you Shimmie...

I am reading the book of Luke ~ and man oh man...  Mary was my age (when I had my kid), she didn't talk back to Gabriel, she walked all that way...

Very humbling...  God is sooooo perfectly wonderfully great (hard to type through tears).  I love Him and want to do my best to make Him pleased.

so again, Shimmie - thank you for pointing out what would be displeasing to Him.  I think we all need reminders of what can be easily overlooked.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

lilanie said:


> thank you Shimmie...
> 
> I am reading the book of Luke ~ and man oh man...  Mary was my age (when I had my kid), she didn't talk back to Gabriel, she walked all that way...
> 
> ...



You're a sweetheart and I've never 'seen' any 'words' in any of your posts.  Even if I did... I'd still think very highly of you.    

Very high...  

Jesus thinks this much of you and more...


----------



## aribell (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a high school student.ask me once what the significance was of cursing.  He really didn't get it.  In thinking about it later, I think the spiritual significance is that it often reflects disrespect or is an expression of pride.  If directed toward others it's often used to tear down or put someone in their place.  It can also be used to attempt to intimidate another into backing down.  Also, if someone feels strongly about something and curses to express it, it may sound odd, but imo the root of it is exaltation of self-kind of like an emotional trump card which puts one's own perspective at the moment above all others.


I haven't paid enough attention lately for this to be directed toward anyone in particular here.  I have a Christian friend who picked up cursing, and while it seems like a minor thing, I think it reflects that something has gone awry spiritually.


Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 23, 2011)

I love you Shimmie.I'm pretty raw in real life.I wouldn't say those words on this section of the board as its not correct.I use certain words to get my point across.If you met the clients I have at times that is the only thing that works..one day I hope to be all sweet and sappy but that isn't me at the moment.I don't even think its all that deep.It just something your not suppose to do.Its like any other sin or bad thing one does.You repent,check it and move on.Nothing to go too deep on bc at times we can try to ration things..A working masterpiece I am and like the whole body of Christ..but I actually do know of the poster your speaking of..I kinda tripped out to when I say it.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I love you Shimmie.I'm pretty raw in real life.I wouldn't say those words on this section of the board as its not correct.
> 
> I use certain words to get my point across.If you met the clients I have at times that is the only thing that works..one day I hope to be all sweet and sappy but that isn't me at the moment.I don't even think its all that deep.It just something your not suppose to do.Its like any other sin or bad thing one does.You repent,check it and move on.
> 
> Nothing to go too deep on bc at times we can try to ration things..A working masterpiece I am and like the whole body of Christ..but I actually do know of the poster your speaking of..I kinda tripped out to when I say it.



Hi Love, I love you too and I mean this beyond words; it truly is from my heart.     

Cursing in its self is beyond deep.   Words have the power to bless or to curse and it is not by accident that curse words are called just that, for they are words that are cursed and do not bring the blessings of God.    Even sadder they have to power to 'repel' the presence of God.   

When a persons uses words they are inviting and keeping into their lives whatever they are speaking.    God's Word tells us that every seed produces after its own kind.    Whether it is a good seed or a bad seed, when watered, fertilized and cultivated, it will surely produce after its own kind.

People who curse incesessantly, are pushing the Spirit of God 'away' from them; it blocks the blessings of God and it gives yield for the opposing spirits of God, to manifest themselves into the person's life who is either cursing or is completely surrounded by it.    

What are the spirits and the fruits of cursing?  
*
The Spirits of Cursing are:* 

Anger, Rebellion, Obstinance, Brutality,  Violence, Selfishness ...

*The 'Fruits' of cursing are the spirits of : *

Grieving, Oppression, Depression, Hopelessness, Intimidation, Fear . . .

None of which are the 'Fruits of the Holy Spirit' which are:

Love, Joy, Peace, Longsuffering, Gentleness, Goodness, and Faith... _(Galatians 5:22)_

People are 'deceived' into thinking that cursing is a 'tool' of power which is actually a tool of weakness which works against the person who is doing the cursing.   

When do people get it?   

When they drop the F bomb one word after another, that word alone is not a blessing.   God doesn't  'blank' people    God doesn't 'blank' people up.   God never says, 'blank' you to a person.   God never says What the 'blank'.   

Think about why?  For if He did, the very power of His presence behind such a word would be deadly and I'm not mincing words with this.    For did He not protect Moses from dying by turning His back to him for God's glory was just that strong.   

So if we, who are made in His image, designed by Him, use that very same term, than that word alone is 'blanking' the person using it.   The spirit behind that word has been given permission by the person using it, to do so.

The same with the 'Sh' word.  It is used so freely that people do not realize that they are literally bringing the meaning of that word into their lives.  People in their lives and situations literally 'blank' all over them in one form or another.   And they wonder why.    And because they are so 'lost' with the curse, they continue to curse themselves further... by cursing through the situation.   

Whatever is going on in a person's life, they can always trace it back to what has been said, be it a cursing or a blessing.   Ohhhhhhhhh Yes!  Yes, indeed!

No one has to curse just to get along with others who do.  Not cursing doesn't make me weak.   I can still 'cut' the devil up one side and down the other without cursing.  And trust me, he will and does bleed.  

Along with many, many other Christian Forum Members here, I (we) have invested too much of ourselves into this forum to allow that spirit to come over here.    What people choose to do in their private lives is their own business.    Over here, Jesus abides in the hearts of each of the women who 'live' here and share their hearts and bless others.     

I make no excuses for what can be avoided.   The  other posters (*not you*) who have brought this cursing spirit over here with them can take it right back to where it came from.     

It grieves the Holy Spirit and it also produces an atmosphere where God is not welcome.  The Christian Forum depends upon the presence of God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 23, 2011)

Shimmie I like your break down.Its something to ponder about.I know for me I'm surrounded by it and I know I'm pretty hot headed about certain things.It will be something I will have to just try to cut cold turkey and hope for the best when I'm in other situations.I make no excuses for it at all.I know some are so clean thy couldn't understand.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> Shimmie I like your break down.Its something to ponder about.I know for me I'm surrounded by it and I know I'm pretty hot headed about certain things.It will be something I will have to just try to cut cold turkey and hope for the best when I'm in other situations.I make no excuses for it at all.I know some are so clean thy couldn't understand.



  You've been deeply hurt in this life and without a doubt I can only imagine how much you've been surrounded by cursing words which has manifested its self in your life; for it 'seems' normal to you.

However, you know when not to use it.  You have demonstrated the power that you have not to.   You post here daily and your posts are free of curse words.    You have the 'gift' of God's power to BLESS your life with words of 'Blessing' instead of words of cursing.  

Rather than think of it as being a sin, for the true sin is against yourself.... So rather than thinking of this as a sin that you must learn to overcome, think of what it truly is.    That from this moment on, you will say what God says about you.   

In the name of Jesus, you renounce all of the curses that have been spoken to you and over you since you were conceived (for babies can hear in the womb  ).    You are not being rebuked neither you being chastised  for saying 'no no' words.     Instead you are choosing to speak words of life over your life, only words of blessings are allowed to come forth.    

Babygirl, I promise you, your life will change.   It's all tied to what you say.  

I promise you that I do not look down upon you.   I do not think of myself as higher or better.    You simply deserved the truth.   You deserve to know what's been happening in your life and how God wants to fix it.     No more cursings, only blessings which are piled Heaven High waiting for you to receive them... 'all'.   

No lecture... I promise.   Only love for my beautiful little sister who deserves to have all of life's glory, beauty and blessings and joy in Jesus.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 23, 2011)

I will share this openly.My supervisor I love that bald headed man oh so much.He always tells me I have a gift you the kind of encouragement.He always tells me that what I say people listen to.They will take it at full truth believe its gospel.He always say I have to be careful what I say because of this power or gift.I think I never really believed him when he said things and thought he was just blowing hot air.I guess my disbelief in him because he a black male and no black male has ever really told me the things he has.I know the word says there is power of life and death in the tongue.I'm often quiet but in this society people will pester me until I talk.I like not to talk unless it will be mind breaking bc idle babble is foolish.I'm going to take heart to what your saying my lovely big sis Shimmie and at what my supervisor who is also a pastor and my mentor..thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I will share this openly.My supervisor I love that bald headed man oh so much.He always tells me I have a gift you the kind of encouragement.He always tells me that what I say people listen to.They will take it at full truth believe its gospel.He always say I have to be careful what I say because of this power or gift.I think I never really believed him when he said things and thought he was just blowing hot air.I guess my disbelief in him because he a black male and no black male has ever really told me the things he has.I know the word says there is power of life and death in the tongue.I'm often quiet but in this society people will pester me until I talk.I like not to talk unless it will be mind breaking bc idle babble is foolish.I'm going to take heart to what your saying my lovely big sis Shimmie and at what my supervisor who is also a pastor and my mentor..thank you.



 for being in my heart.   Again this is not mere words.  

One last thing I want you to remember:

satan KNOWS the power of our words and of course he knows how to oke: one into speaking the curses rather than the blessings.  

Sooooo, ignore  satan's oke: pokes.    Do what Jesus did, he spoke to the devil each time, these very words:   "It is written....".

I'm glad your boss is so positive for you.


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 23, 2011)

.....................


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> I hate cursing, though many people around me do. It always bothered me deeply and everyone told me to "grow up".
> 
> Thank you for this Shimmie, I now have a full break down for why I feel as I do.
> 
> They will still likely laugh me off, or tell me something...ah...unkind...but, this gives me greater resolve to continue gently reminding those I love to pick other words to use and to stand up to those who wish to curse around me.



Hey Little Lamb... your name is not by accident for you have the gentle spirit of the Lamb of God, Our Jesus.

Let them laugh and just pray for them.   You have a strength that is beyond cursing and the 'Beauty' to go with it.   Cherish who you are and don't allow the laughs to 'bully' you.    satan loves to oke: poke fun of those who choose to do what God does and that's because the devil is jealous of you.

I'm not calling the 'people' the devil; it's the spirit behind the laughter, that's all.   Love them and pray for them.   They need to be free and blessed just like you are.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^I know lol.  It's something I'm guilty of, certainly.  Not a source of pride, though, just plain freaking irritation or humor.    It's easy to label it and seek the deeper reasons if you don't use it.  Sometimes, it's just plain habit of communication.  I know that words are conventional and being static language, they change in semantics.  I just try and not use it around here.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^It's something I'm guilty of.  Not a source of pride, though, just plain freaking irritation or humor.
> 
> *It's easy to label it and seek the deeper reasons if you don't use it.*
> 
> Sometimes, it's just plain habit of communication.



It's not being labeled.  It's not a habit of communication, it's is a curse, however just like cigarettes it can only take life and not give it.   Each time you curse, you've pushed the blessings of God away from you.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> It's not being labeled.  It's not a habit of communication, it's is a curse, however just like cigarettes it can only take life and not give it.   Each time you curse, you've pushed the blessings of God away from you.



I'm saying it's easy to seek to know the source on why people are guilty of it when you don't yourself use it...and sometimes over-analization.  I totally get it...but I don't owe any apologies here unless I slip by accident and use it in the CF.  I'm not going to be monitoring the activities of other posters on LHCF to point any fingers but that's my own personal preference.    Yes, it is a habit of communication ...for example, the d-word.  As far as the blessings of G-d, I can think of many sins mostly all people are guilty of that might produce the same effect.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I'm saying it's easy to seek to know the source on why people are guilty of it when you don't yourself use it...and sometimes over-analization.  I totally get it...but I don't owe any apologies here unless I slip by accident and use it in the CF.  I'm not going to be monitoring the activities of other posters on LHCF to point any fingers but that's my own personal preference.    Yes, it is a habit of communication ...for example, the d-word.  As far as the blessings of G-d, I can think of many sins mostly all people are guilty of that might produce the same effect.



Save the 'monitor' and finger pointing comment, it's not what I'm doing.  However, it shows your conviction.    

And it's not a habit of communication, that's your personal justification; and there''s no such thing as a slip, it's a matter of choice.  

I won't say anything further as, Ummm,  I don't want to cause you to 'slip' into habit...


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Save the 'monitor' and finger pointing comment, it's not what I'm doing.  However, it shows your conviction.
> 
> And it's not a habit of communication, that's your personal justification; and there''s no such thing as a slip, it's a matter of choice.
> 
> I won't say anything further as, Ummm,  I don't want to cause you to 'slip' into habit...



Shimmie, I've already admitted that I curse sometimes.  I don't need YOU to be my H-ly Spirit...you are not.  Relax, it's already in G-d's hands.  Relax! He's in that confessional with me, you are elsewhere.  So, chill.  And I wasn't referring to your post at all.  I had a reason to say it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 23, 2011)

Even though I don't use those words on here or anywhere...thank you for the loving reminder, Shimmie!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the break down Shimmie. I was just thinking to myself hmm what should I give up for the new year. I'm going to make it cursing. It's such an ugly habit. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks for the break down Shimmie. I was just thinking to myself hmm what should I give up for the new year. I'm going to make it cursing. It's such an ugly habit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF



All of my 'babies' are in here apologizing and none of you were the ones who committed the offence.   Maria, you weren't the one.  Bless your heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Even though I don't use those words on here or anywhere...thank you for the loving reminder, Shimmie!



Sis, coming from you is an honour.   

I simply saw an attempt of a 'Phoenix Rising' in the Christian Forum.   That spirit is not taking over. Too many lives are hurting and the spirit of God is not going to be 'banned' from this place.   

*Ichabod* will not be hanging a 'shingle' over the threshold in here.

(I Samuel 4:21)


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Ms. Shimmie,

I know I haven't been on here in a while (i'm feeling much better but still recovering from surgery) but thanks for the reminder about what Cussing does.  I know I'm guilty of it but will make a better effort to stop it altogether.  

I miss ya sisters


----------



## hair_rehab (Dec 24, 2011)

I might be wrong about this, but it seems that you would have to make a conscious decision to type a curse word. It doesn't seem like it would be the same as when a curse word slips out of your mouth. Unlike speaking, you have the opportunity to read back at what you've typed and delete it.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Hey Ms. Shimmie,
> 
> I know I haven't been on here in a while (i'm feeling much better but still recovering from surgery) but thanks for the reminder about what Cussing does.  I know I'm guilty of it but will make a better effort to stop it altogether.
> 
> I miss ya sisters



   I glad that you are healing.   Happy Christmas to you, sweet one.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


> * I might be wrong about this, but it seems that you would have to make a conscious decision to type a curse word.*
> 
> It doesn't seem like it would be the same as when a curse word slips out of your mouth. Unlike speaking, you have the opportunity to read back at what you've typed and delete it.



 @ the bolded.   It most definitely is a conscience decision to write a curse word; it's on purpose.   It happens all too frequently on other areas of this forum community and it's so inappropriate and unclassy.


----------



## Laela (Dec 25, 2011)

---


Shimmie said:


> *Ichabod* will not be hanging a 'shingle' over the threshold in here.
> 
> (I Samuel 4:21)


----------



## InVue (Dec 27, 2011)

Shimmie I am so glad for your message. I hadn't been reading the site as much because I've noticed an increase in curse word abbreviations in posts. 

I wholeheartedly agree this part of the forum should be sacred, free of such abbreviations. Thanks.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 27, 2011)

So on time!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, coming from you is an honour.
> 
> I simply saw an attempt of a 'Phoenix Rising' in the Christian Forum.   That spirit is not taking over. Too many lives are hurting and the spirit of God is not going to be 'banned' from this place.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes!!!!


----------



## lilanie (Jan 13, 2012)

Praying against this, as well (slightly off topic) nonChristians responding to posts and espousing their views which are *not based on God's Holy Word* and beating horses to death...

Stop forcing square blocks into round holes... ENOUGH!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm just seeing this thread, but if I have EVER offended anyone I am sorry. I'm pretty real whether it be on the board or face to face.


----------

